# Lopi Answer stove - Any complaints on this stove?



## MyFyrByrd (May 13, 2010)

Hello,
I'm considering purchasing a Lopi Answer stove to heat a 1300 sq ft ranch style home. Anyone here have any poor experiences with this stove.  I realizee the stove has only a 1.6 cu foot firebox - Will I get sick of constantly tending the fire? The room this is going in is only 13 ft X 11 ft. (I think the larger Endeavor model would throw way too much heat considering we spend alot of time in this room.  Any help or comments would be very much appreciated. I wan't to make a good purchase with my hard earned money. 
Thanks


----------



## Pagey (May 13, 2010)

As a satisfied Endeavor owner, let me ask you this: how much of your heating do you desire from the stove?  Nights and weekends only?  Twenty-four by seven heating?  If you're looking to get overnight burns and do more serious heating, I would personally choose the Endeavor.  It's a jacketed stove, so it really doesn't throw a ton of radiant heat.  It's more of a convection stove.  We have ours in the downstairs living room (total space downstairs is about 1,000 sq. ft.), and it doesn't heat us out at all.  Now, your house may be tighter, and your insulation and windows may be better.  But if it's not heating us out in TN, I can't imagine it doing so in the throes of an OH winter.

One other bonus on the Endeavor is the bypass damper - it makes reloading, starting from a cold stove, and sweeping the flue mighty easy.  I know you'll invest more in an Endeavor, but sometimes the extra is worth it when you make a long term investment like heating with wood.  Let me know if you have further Endeavor questions.


----------



## summit (May 13, 2010)

answer works great. i would not be afraid of the endeavor, however, if you are looking for longer burn times. The answer will top out at @ 6 hrs of usable fire, while the endeavor will get you 8-10 hrs. Peak btu output will be pretty close between the two when fully loaded and air wide open: @70k btu. For either stove, I would strongly suggest the blower option.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 13, 2010)

Summit is correct. I have an Answer Insert, and useable fire is about 5-6 hours when packed to the gills. I was limited to this unit as my fireplace is small, so I had to go the smaller route...if you have the room go with the bigger firebox....big difference on reloading at 3:00am vs 6:00 am


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 13, 2010)

I plan on using the stove in the evenings (when I get home from work) and on the weekends. Considering that , do you still think it would be better to upsize and go with the Endeavor? I have no intention on burning 24/7. I do like how the Endeavor can load North / South. What I liked about the Answer is that it's firebox floor is about an inch deeper from the front lip of the stove(less chance ash would fall out during reloads).


----------



## Fsappo (May 13, 2010)

Even if your not looking to burn overnight now, you may want to at some time in the future.  I never sold Lopi products, but during 26 years in the Hearth Industry I have heard almost nothing negative about their wood burners


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 13, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Even if your not looking to burn overnight now, you may want to at some time in the future.  I never sold Lopi products, but during 26 years in the Hearth Industry I have heard almost nothing negative about their wood burners



+1 You are going to find on those cold winter nights that you are going to want to keep that puppy goin until its morning.
The room that you are putting it into is small, but if you have a blower you can control the temps in the room and not heat yourself out.
Again, both are good stove, I would just go with the larger unit.
Good luck!


----------



## rdust (May 13, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> I plan on using the stove in the evenings (when I get home from work) and on the weekends. Considering that , do you still think it would be better to upsize and go with the Endeavor?* I have no intention on burning 24/7*. I do like how the Endeavor can load North / South. What I liked about the Answer is that it's firebox floor is about an inch deeper from the front lip of the stove(less chance ash would fall out during reloads).



This is what they all say.   ;-) 

I have the Endeavor in my family room, the room is 11x16 which is open to the connected kitchen which is 12x11.  When I have it fully loaded with the blower cranking it can get pretty warm in the family room.  All I need to do is turn the blower down or off and it makes a huge difference.  In the middle of winter I can load it around 10/11 and wake up from 6-8 with a good enough coal bed for an easy restart with full size splits.  Of course the heat isn't what I consider usable at this point.  I feel it gives me 6 hours of what I consider usable heat in the cold snaps. 

Does the room have one or two entry points?  How big are the doorways?  I run a ceiling fan in reverse and have a fan in the hallway blowing cold air into the family room.  This helps a lot in moving air around my house.  It's a 2 story house about 1950 sq', the lower level is around 1100 sq'.


----------



## begreen (May 13, 2010)

+1 One thing to consider is the frequency and length of power outages in your area. Will the stove be the primary source of heat during these times?

Our next door neighbor has the Answer insert. They got the stove mostly for comfort fires and not for primary heat. The stove is sturdy and does a good job during the milder weather. They like the stove, but their primary complaint is short burn times. Second complaint is that it is a little hard to start and spills smoke when it starts. Neither problem is the insert's fault. They have an insert that is too small for the space being heated and therefore have to burn it hard, on softwood, so they get 2-3 hr meaningful heating times (good heat before a refill). And they have it on too short a chimney to achieve good draft (about 12 ft).


----------



## madrone (May 13, 2010)

My house is about the same size as yours, and in a milder climate, but I'm glad I have the flexibility of a mid-sized stove. I rarely load the Endeavor full. Usually about 3/4 full, sometimes less. I'm not a 24/7 burner either. However, I've used it as my only heat source a few times, including when the furnace died our first year in the house. Nice to be able to load up for a long burn when you want to, but you can only put in an Answer's worth of wood if you like. Floor plan is a consideration, I suppose. I have an open floor plan downstairs where the stove is, with a staircase carrying the heat upstairs. I must say, though, that I use the stove for a much larger portion of my heating than I expected to when I bought the house.


----------



## RonB (May 13, 2010)

My vote would be to buy the larger stove and build smaller fires in it when necessary.  Keep in mind that I have little experience in heating only 1 room as you are attempting to do.  I heat my entire house.  The larger stove will be more versatile in that it can do small and larger fires and burn longer.  It is also possible that you will change your mind as to how often you will use the stove.  I know I did.  The seductive warmth and beautiful fire/glow can enchant you to burn more than you are originally planning.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 13, 2010)

First of all , "thanks" to you all for your helpful advice.
I see the logic in all of your comments. My floor plan is not an open one. This, along with being only a single story house, is why I cannot make up my mind. I feel that the excess heat from a larger stove (Endeavor) will escape to the upper level of a two story home and allow it to be more comfortable on the first level. If I had a second story I would not hesitate to go with the Endeavor. 
Another Question -  If I load the stove at 10:00 PM, will I be able to re-kindle a new fire with hot coals by  6:00 AM the next morning using the Answer stove?
Thanks again to you All for the expert advice.


----------



## sixman (May 13, 2010)

I just went through the same decision making process you are going through. I have a 1500sq ft ranch style brick home that I want to heat with wood. I chose the Endeavor for the longer burn times and like some others have already posted, you can put small loads in like an Answer would hold but you can't load an Answer up like the Endeavor for more heat and longer burns. I just picked up my stove yesterday and can't wait to finish the install and try it out. Also the Endeavor has lower clearances to combustibles when fitted with double wall pipe than the Answer does. Only 4.25 inches to the back compared to the Answers 9 inches. Not sure how you plan to install your stove but that really helps me keep the stove out of the hallway.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 13, 2010)

I think the 10:00 to 6:00 would be a big stretch.....you would need to jam pack that thing to the gills, and have a very large bed of coals before packing.
If you wood is perfect....i.e. 18% MC or so...you might be able to get 6-7...but I think 8 hours would be really pushing it. (But with decent wood and a good setup, you can restart no problems)


----------



## oldspark (May 13, 2010)

If you are old you just get up in the middle of the night to pee and throw wood in.


----------



## madrone (May 13, 2010)

You'll only have "excess heat" if you load it up. You can put in a much smaller load, and get the same amount of heat as the Answer would give you. Burn smaller loads when you're sitting there, and load up if you want to go overnight.


----------



## Jfk4th (May 13, 2010)

I think a good point to repeat is the benefit of north to south burns.  I simply love the fact that I can stuff my insert to the gills and not have to worry about logs falling out at you.  I am sure every north south loader will agree.  I have had small size firebox that is east/west (Avalon Pendelton) and unless you cut it small it can be frustrating at times to get the box full.  I have also had the Big Avalon Olympic, loved the stove but again it was sometimes hard stuffing for a really long burn (not that I had to stuff it most of the time, still got nice burn times)

I just think the Lopi Endeavor is a perfectly sized stove, good burn times, good heat, and the benefit of north to south loading of 18 inch logs.  Think about the small difference in price when using this stove for a very long time and you will not be sorry.  This will be my next stove if I move to another home


----------



## vdog (May 14, 2010)

I had to make the same desicion last year and I went with the Lopi Republic 1250 same size stove as the Answer.  I have not regrets.  It cut our heat bill in half.  I was able to have enough coals in the morning to start a fire everytime.  We have a 15x32 room it is in and at times it way to hot but most of the time it kept it a toasty 75.  I vote for the Answer.


----------



## DBoon (May 14, 2010)

You said that you have a ~1300 square foot house, only want to burn nights and weekends, and don't plan on 24/7 heating.  The Answer is the perfect stove for you unless your house is really leaky.  In that case, step up to the stove one size larger - the Republic.  The Endeavor would be way to big for you.  The people who are coaching you to get the Endeavor do not fit the profile you describe for yourself - they are committed 24/7 burners with larger homes.  

OK, having said that, the Answer will go 4-6 hours on hardwood without reload.  It will have coals at 6am if you reload at 10am and you burn properly seasoned hardwoods.  It throws out a lot of heat, but the blower is needed if you are going to put it into a fireplace opening or if you get the insert.   Vdog and I had this same kind of conversation a year ago, and he seems happy with his choice.  

My house is 1250 square feet in a colder climate than yours.  It is a one story house with a not so open floor plan. It keeps the living room where the stove is comfortable but not overly hot, and the two rooms farthest away from the stove (the bedrooms) are cooler, which is what we like.  Below 15-20 degrees, we probably have to run a little supplemental heat, but even at 15 degrees outside, the stove could heat 24/7 if I chose to tend it every 4-6 hours. 

Lopi Stoves are well built and will last a long time.  You get more quality, in my opinion, than a stove that could be had for less.


----------



## tickbitty (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm considering purchasing a Lopi Answer stove to heat a 1300 sq ft ranch style home. Anyone here have any poor experiences with this stove.  I realizee the stove has only a 1.6 cu foot firebox - Will I get sick of constantly tending the fire? The room this is going in is only 13 ft X 11 ft. (I think the larger Endeavor model would throw way too much heat considering we spend alot of time in this room.  Any help or comments would be very much appreciated. I wan't to make a good purchase with my hard earned money.
> Thanks



I have a Lopi republic insert, the one that's the same size as the Endeavor, in a 1430 sq foot ranch.  It definitely is not too big.  I would think the answer might be a little small.  They sure are nice solid stoves though.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

Am I wrong in thinking that an insert is going to throw less heat into the house? I'm thinking this because on a free standing stove you would have at least 5 or 6 feet of exposed stove pipe above the stove throwing off alot of heat into the area. If using an insert, there would be none or very little heat from the enclosed fireplace and chimney. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

The Answer stove i'm looking to purchase is a free-standing unit not an insert. I would have about 6 feet of pipe before it connects to the chimney support box at the ceiling. Also those of you with an answer or small republic model - Do you find yourself having to re-split firewood or shorten length that were purchased from a firewood distributor? How about starting the stove-is that a real pain in a smaller stove such as these with the 1.6 cu in firebox?


----------



## summit (May 14, 2010)

Answer free standing and insert are on in the same, and will give you the same performance. Because the firebox is enclosed in a convection shield, the radiant heat from the stove is negligable, its pretty much all convection, in a fireplace or outside of one. If you are set on the Answer, go ahead and get it. There is nothing wrong with that unit, and I know you'll be happy w/ it. The larger endeavor will give you more flexibility, however. After a couple years, and an almost certain increase on the schedule that you think you'll be burning at now, you'l will probably be finding yourself saying that you wished you'd gone w/ a bigger stove a couple yrs down the road.


----------



## Jfk4th (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> The Answer stove i'm looking to purchase is a free-standing unit not an insert. I would have about 6 feet of pipe before it connects to the chimney support box at the ceiling. Also those of you with an answer or small republic model - Do you find yourself having to re-split firewood or shorten length that were purchased from a firewood distributor? How about starting the stove-is that a real pain in a smaller stove such as these with the 1.6 cu in firebox?



You will have to re-split firewood from many dealers if you have the Lopi Answer, I had the Avalon Pendelton and I could not get that many in the firebox from local dealers, once again very frustrating and that is why I upgraded in less than a year.  You can get away with cutting smaller splits as I am sure many do but why do extra work when you can have something like the Endeavor and not worry about doing that.  Yes it could be a little hot having the Endeavor in a room your size but if you use door fans, like I did, a decent amount of heat will circulate to other rooms.  I would always side on the bigger firebox and north to south loading as opposed to cramming stuff in and taking a chance of busting or bending a tube.  Just my opinion but I am sure many will agree


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

Good point.
I went to the dealer today and brought  four normal size split logs. I loaded them in each of the stoves. I didn't have much air space between the logs in the smaller Answer stove. It looked as though I might smother out a fire with them stacked on top of each other with such little room in between. I was thinking that might make in a real pain in the butt trying to start a fire with them packed so tightly. This didn't seem like it would be a problem with the Endeavor. I like the Answer alot(especially cause it doesn't stick so far out into the room) but wouldn't purchase it if its going to be a real pain starting fires. Is it generally easier to start a fire with the larger fireboxes?


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Good point.
> I went to the dealer today and brought  four normal size split logs. I loaded them in each of the stoves. I didn't have much air space between the logs in the smaller Answer stove. It looked as though I might smother out a fire with them stacked on top of each other with such little room in between. I was thinking that might make in a real pain in the butt trying to start a fire with them packed so tightly. This didn't seem like it would be a problem with the Endeavor. I like the Answer alot(especially cause it doesn't stick so far out into the room) but wouldn't purchase it if its going to be a real pain starting fires. Is it generally easier to start a fire with the larger fireboxes?


 I start my fires in my summit with small stuff other wise it won't light up so I am sure you will not have a problem that way, if you like the answer that much and you think it will work for you by all means get it after all you are the one living with it.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

How 'bout the small spaceing between the logs? Am I going to have to leave the door cracked for along time, possiblly smoking up the room to get this baby up and running?


----------



## daveswoodhauler (May 14, 2010)

You are not going to have a problem starting fires in a smaller stove vs a large one.
When you are starting a fire from just a few coals, you are normally not going to pack it at that time.
Basically, you use some kindling and some small splits...and once your temps are up to par, you can start filling the stove and decreasing the air flow and getting the secondaries to burn.
Some others might chime in here, but given the same draft/chimney/wood, there should be no difference in starting a fire with a smaller firebox vs. a larger one.
Even when I have not the best kindling, I only need to leave the door cracker for about 1 minute or so.
If you are getting smoke in the room, you have a problem with your chimney/draft, or you are burning wet wood


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

Ok, how 'bout not being able to leave as much space between logs once you have a good fire established ?


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> You are not going to have a problem starting fires in a smaller stove vs a large one.
> When you are starting a fire from just a few coals, you are normally not going to pack it at that time.
> Basically, you use some kindling and some small splits...and once your temps are up to par, you can start filling the stove and decreasing the air flow and getting the secondaries to burn.
> Some others might chime in here, but given the same draft/chimney/wood, there should be no difference in starting a fire with a smaller firebox vs. a larger one.
> ...


 What he said!


----------



## rdust (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> I like the Answer alot(especially cause it doesn’t stick so far out into the room) but wouldn’t purchase it if its going to be a real pain starting fires.




The Endeavor will stick out less into the room.  The depth of the Answer is 31 7/8" and the Endeavor is 34 5/8", the Answer needs to be 9 inches from the wall the Endeavor only needs 4 1/4 inches from the wall when both are using double wall pipe.


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Ok, how 'bout not being able to leave as much space between logs when you load your larger splits?


 It will burn at different rate than loosely stacked but on a hot bed of coals it works well.


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> MyFyrByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The plot thickens!


----------



## sixman (May 14, 2010)

That is what I tried to say ealier rdust.....


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

Make sense. I guess I would have to open the air intake up a little more if the logs are packed tightly.


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Make sense. I guess I would have to open the air intake up a little more if the logs are packed tightly.


 Type of wood comes into play so mix and match helps also.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

Thanks . Is your PE Summit similar in size to the Answer?


----------



## sixman (May 14, 2010)

Sounds like he is trying to talk himself into an Answer instead of out of the Endeavor. I am glad that struggle is over for me, when dropping that much cash on a stove you want to make the best informed decision you can so you have the least regrets later. Food for thought, which has already been mentioned,

1: Endeavor takes up less space even though it is a larger stove.
2: Endeavor has a larger fire box for longer burn times, especially when burned low as you may do with your room size
3: Endeavor has North/South loading which makes it easier to pack for overnight burns
4: Endeavor has a bypass for start-up and reloading

Help me out guys on the cons for the Endeavor.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

rdust said:
			
		

> MyFyrByrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Answers depth is only 16 1/4 inch.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

sixman said:
			
		

> Sounds like he is trying to talk himself into an Answer instead of out of the Endeavor. I am glad that struggle is over for me, when dropping that much cash on a stove you want to make the best informed decision you can so you have the least regrets later. Food for thought, which has already been mentioned,
> 
> 1: Endeavor takes up less space even though it is a larger stove.
> 2: Endeavor has a larger fire box for longer burn times, especially when burned low as you may do with your room size
> ...


Your right about trying to talk myself into the Answer. But you seriously have me leaning towards the Endeavor. You said it perfectly about dropping that much cash and making a wise decision. Thats why i'm here posting questions. Thanks for the advice , i will continue to follow this thread until I'm 100% confident in my final decision.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 14, 2010)

sixman said:
			
		

> Sounds like he is trying to talk himself into an Answer instead of out of the Endeavor. I am glad that struggle is over for me, when dropping that much cash on a stove you want to make the best informed decision you can so you have the least regrets later. Food for thought, which has already been mentioned,
> 
> 1: Endeavor takes up less space even though it is a larger stove.
> 2: Endeavor has a larger fire box for longer burn times, especially when burned low as you may do with your room size
> ...



Mentioning all those cons. Please, keep in mind that I'm not looking to burn around the clock. If the Answer will leave me with hot enough coals after 8 hours to re-kindle I would be happy with that. I mainly like the fire for the viewing plleasure and to just take the chill off the house. But it is VERY important to me that I'm not constantly babying or tending to it. If the Answer is going to take too much time loading and constantly cleaning out ash then It's not for me.


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Thanks . Is your PE Summit similar in size to the Answer?


 No it is bigger but was just giving you general answers that work for any stove, packed tightly the wood does not burn as quick as loosely packed plus a less dense wood will start quicker.


----------



## oldspark (May 14, 2010)

For what its worth I went back and read all through the posts and I do believe you will be happier with the endeavor, good luck and enjoy.


----------



## begreen (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> sixman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I started out the same way. We had a growing family to take care of and I didn't want to make a lot of changes, so we worked with the stoves that came with the house at first. In the past ten years I have gone from burning evenings and weekends in a small stove to adding a pellet stove (sold now) to heating round the clock with wood in a good sized stove. What changed? Kids have grown, wife likes heat and helps, the new stove is centrally placed, now have a wood shed and wood box on the porch, and the house is tighter and better insulated. A healthy dose of hearth.com helped. 

So if you get the Answer, don't hang out here, you may regret it  . j/k

PS: I increased stove size 3 times till at the present 3 cu ft Alderlea, so don't follow my example.


----------



## sixman (May 14, 2010)

Firebird I went through the gauntlet of stoves trying to make a decision of what make, model and fuel type too. This is an awesome place to get opinions and keep in mind that is just what they are. However that is what I wanted when I got on here, someone else's opinion on the decisions I was making. You will see that some of the guys here have been burning for 50+ years. I started out thinking about getting a pellet stove but since I have all the free wood I can cut, that went out the window pretty quick. I did like the control you have over the pellet stove with auto ignite and the thermostat but went with the stick burning Endeavor. I plan to use it as my only source of heat next winter and hopefully finish most of my install this weekend. Don't rush to a decision since you have plenty of time. I would suggest you go to the review section of Hearth.com and read the many reviews of both stoves before deciding. As others have done, you may decide to burn more often than you think once you see the drop in your present heating bill. (providing you have access to free or cheap wood)



https://www.hearth.com/ratings/search.php


----------



## jkane (May 14, 2010)

Defintely go with the Endeavor. Have been burning it for 4 years and love it. You'll want the longer burn at some point,the bypass damper is convenient and get the blower. You'll love it.


----------



## rdust (May 14, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> The Answers depth is only 16 1/4 inch.



You're right, I looked at the wrong column, I listed the heights of the stoves.  Trying to multitask at work got me.    The Answer is 16 1/4 and the Endeavor is 23 1/2 so the Endeavor would end up taking up about 2 1/2 inches more.  

I can understand your issues with the room foot print, that's why I went with the Endeavor over the Liberty.  If the Liberty would load 18" n/s(or even an honest 16) and had a better rear clearance to combustibles I would've jumped all over it.  

I'm happy with the Endeavor for the most part BUT I could have used the extra size of the Liberty a few times over the winter.  I started out with the intention of supplementing my propane usage, it quickly turned to burning 24/7. 

Here is a quick compare of propane used before the stove to after.(Note I didn't start the stove till Nov. 1st so almost 300 gallons are before the stove)  

Propane Use Comparison for First Season Burning  

08/09

11/21/08:  275 Gallons
12/26/08:  270 Gallons
01/30/09:  322 Gallons
03/06/09:  262 Gallons
05/15/09:  303 Gallons
Total:     1432 Gallons

09/10

11/06/09:  283 Gallons
12/24/09:  106 Gallons
03/26/10:  124 Gallons
05/??/10:  Currently Unkown(tank still at 80%)
Total:     513 Gallons so far


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 15, 2010)

Rdust, how big of a house are you heating with that Endeavor? From your avatar photo it looks like 2 stories. If so , what if you closed off the second story (stairwell to upper floor) leaving yourself with only your first floor to heat. Would you still make the same choice of stove?


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 15, 2010)

In the meantime , I'll scope out the reviews.


----------



## rdust (May 15, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Rdust, how big of a house are you heating with that Endeavor? From your avatar photo it looks like 2 stories. If so , what if you closed off the second story (stairwell to upper floor) leaving yourself with only your first floor to heat. Would you still make the same choice of stove?



It's around 1950 sq', the lower level is around 1150(I think).  The Endeavor is rated for 1200-2000 sq' so I think you will still be ok with it.  I feel the house being a two story is the reason I can get away with the smaller Endeavor and not need a larger stove due to the heat being able to go up instead of moving around a stretched out ranch style home.  I don't think I'd hesitate to use the stove in a smaller house, I wouldn't have to run it nearly as hard to keep up with my heating needs.  I'm also able to close my living room off from the rest of the house and kept the forth bedroom closed most of the winter since I didn't need it.  This knocks it down to 1600 sq' or so.           

And for the record almost everyone here recommend a larger stove for my house.  I actually wouldn't have minded going bigger but couldn't find one to fit my requirements when I was looking.  I haven't regretted it at all though, now if the stove couldn't burn through the night I'd have a problem.  :lol:  

If you can post a floor plan of the house with the planned stove location it may help.


----------



## RonB (May 15, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I'm considering purchasing a Lopi Answer stove to heat a 1300 sq ft ranch style home. Anyone here have any poor experiences with this stove.  I realizee the stove has only a 1.6 cu foot firebox - Will I get sick of constantly tending the fire? The room this is going in is only 13 ft X 11 ft. (I think the larger Endeavor model would throw way too much heat considering we spend alot of time in this room.  Any help or comments would be very much appreciated. I wan't to make a good purchase with my hard earned money.
> Thanks




Just buy the Answer.  That is the stove you really want.  It is a good purchase for your hard earned money.  No one has reported any poor experiences with the Answer.  You have already determined that the Enedavor throws out too much heat for the room where you spend most of your time.  Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## madrone (May 15, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Ok, how 'bout not being able to leave as much space between logs once you have a good fire established ?



That's not necessarily a bad thing. You'll typically start by making a smaller fire when the stove is cold, to warm up the chimney and get a bed of coals. Then you'll put your DRY wood in on top of the coals. It _will_ burn. If it's packed tight, it will burn slower and longer. You need some space under the tubes for the secondary burn to work well, but in a small stove it might be beneficial not to have too much airspace between the splits.

I really only have 2 complaints about my Endeavor.
1. The ash lip is too high. Sometimes it catches coals and makes it hard to close the door.
2. It has a really cheesy etching of ducks flying over a swamp on the glass.

I don't think there's a thing wrong with going with the Answer. There are a number of happy Answer owners here. If it's truly supplemental and for ambiance, a room heater rather than a house heater, then you'd be fine. I don't do overnight burns unless the power's out, (furnace works the night shift). Restarting a cold stove is not a big deal, so you might not even care if it doesn't always make it through the night. I would be happy with the Answer probably 90% of the time due to my burning habits, but I sure appreciate the flexibility when I need it.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 15, 2010)

This site and everyone here are a godsent! I've spent alot of time on these forums and enjoy reading the posts from all the generous people willing to share their time to help others learn.  I hope this site and you all are around for years to come.


----------



## summit (May 15, 2010)

I had a set of customers come in yesterday, husband and wife very nice folks. They were in a similar dillema. She was looking at the T4 alderlea (PE stove 'bout the same size as the answer) while he was more set on the T5 (endeavor sized unit). Space on the hearth was a concern to them, but after doing the math with the req clearances, the larger unit would only stick out 4" more into the room than the smaller unit. It was a back and forth between the two for a while about the size, how often they planned to burn it, and the heating capacity/burn time of each. I am pretty sure if I had leaned more to the T4 w/ the ol' sales pitch, she probably woulda pulled the trigger right there, but in the end, I was trying to lean them more towards his choice, the T5. Biggest reasons were:
1. they were getting their own fire wood, and since the box on the T5 is more generous, it would give them more wiggle room w/ uneven cuts.
2. Overnight capacity. The smaller stove will not run 8 + hrs, the larger would.
3. they seemed a little unsure about how much they wanted to do with it. At first, it was explained to me it was gonna be a suplemental knda heat, but then the questions started going about how much wood would be needed if it was going all the time, how much of the heat they could push to the rest of the house, etc. It seemed to me that it would probably start out as an evening burning stove, but after use the thing would be running 24/7 as they were really enamored with the idea of burning wood as a more primary source eventually. 

so in the end, I may have lost a quick sale with a promise of "we'll be back" from them after collecting the brochures and install specs. But, In the end, I'd rather see them get the stove that would absolutly fill their needs then have them buy it quick and then be bummed a couple yrs down the road that they didn't get something with a little more capacity, especially given there is only a difference of @ 300 between the two stoves.


----------



## Jfk4th (May 15, 2010)

Good points as always Summit

You do not want to be like me and get the smaller stove only to realize that your burns times are not want you really want.  I had my Avalon Pendelton for five months, then we had an October snow storm that killed the power for eight days.  My family pretty much lived in our Florida room for that whole time and every night/day I was up every 3 or 4 hours putting in wood, jamming it here and there. The reason why I bought that stove was that I was a rookie then and listened to a half ass dealer called Heritage Fireplace in Lockport , NY.  Yes I spit this name out whenever I can because their customer service after the sale was the worst I have seen, they missed out in having a good customer that would have helped them with sales. Now they can piss off as my Brit friends say  

At any rate, you will love wood burning in this stove, and why lose some money re selling the Answer in a year or so when you'll want longer burn times and knowing that re splitting wood all the time is a pain.  Once again, north and south burning is a real benefit, ask anybody that has one. Plus don't underestimate the advantage of having a bypass damper, this is huge in not only starting fires, no puffbacks, but most importantly cleaning the stove.  If you are going to clean your stove yourself, most guys do unless it is a very steep pitch, it does not get any easier than having a bypass damper.  Just open the damper when you clean the chimney pipe, and viola, all the powder comes into the stove and you are basically done.  No taking off tubes or removing insulation blankets like I have to. That is a very big advantage in my book and should not be overlooked ;-) 

If you get too hot in that room, crack a window like many have done. Putting in 3 or 4 smaller splits in a stove every four hours is not my idea of a enjoyment when it comes to wood burning.  I have done this with pot belly stoves also as a kid and I don't care to do it anymore.  

Like all have said, either way you will be getting a good stove, the Endeavor will just make life easier ;-)


----------



## sixman (May 17, 2010)

Hey Firebird, don't know if you have made a decision yet or not but here is  a link to my first burn in my Endeavor. My wife and I tried to figure out a way to explain the difference in the way the wood heat feels, she said it best when she said that it seems that the heat is hugging you instead of just heating one side of you. Anyway we work on a budget around here and I know this is not spectacular but so far it seems to work and we are looking forward to 100% wood heat next winter once I get the  hearth finished.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/55869/


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

I'll check that out.
Have put a down payment on it. We have a stove in the place where the new one will go. Its a soapstone stove which may be to large for us now. Reason I'm saying this is that the small room where it is in dries out to the point that my sinuses just can't take it. I am in this room most of the time. My thoughts are the stove is just too big or maybe soapstone dries the air out more that plate steel or cast does. I've tried humidifiers and the steamer on the stove, Nothing works. So this is why I'm looking to make a new purchase.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

Sixman, That is a Great looking stove and fire. I see why you like the stove so much , Nice set-up! I really like the North to South loading it has. It's going to be another sleepless night thinking this decision over. I should post some pictures of my room with the stove to show you the dilema i'm in. The Edeavor requires a 16" clearance in from of the stove. This would really interupt the flow of traffic in the room. Reason I can get away with the Answer is that the thing is only 16" deep. The stove I have in the room now is a sideloader ( no door in front ). I wish Lopi would make one like this, It just makes perfect sense. They could reduce the front clearance dramatically.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

Here is my current set-up


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

The doorway you see to the left is used most often to access the family room. If I extended the hearth out, we would have to walk too far around the stove. Looks like my options are super limited without relocating the existing chimney.


----------



## sixman (May 17, 2010)

Firebird that stove has a rear exhaust, you can't tell be that the Endeavor with the top exhaust and only 4.25 inches of rear clearance will take up more room????? Now I am totally new to wood burning so take this with a grain of salt, this stove today when I fired it up put off such a soft "huggible" heat after we got it fired up and turned down to low that I can't imagine it running you out of your room. After loading it only one time, I am sold on the North/South loading feature. It sounds like we are both in the same boat as far as sq. ft. we intend to heat but I  plan to heat solely on wood next winter. Feel free to PM me if you have any questions and we can talk on the phone.


----------



## sixman (May 17, 2010)

I could post a pic of my close fit to the rear of my stove and I think you would actually gain more room in front of your stove.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

It's the front loading thats different. The stove I have now is a side-load. I don't have  the clearance like I would with the Lopi stoves. How close is yours to the rear wall?


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

Wife has the phone tied up currently. Talking over the phone would sure go alot faster due to my poor typing skills


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

I totally understand about the N / S loading and see why you are happy with it. There's very little need to worry about a log rolling out when you have the door open or cracked. Although my current stove does not load N / S , because it is a side loader I feel totally comfortable leaving the door cracked a bit during start-ups.


----------



## sixman (May 17, 2010)

4.25 inches to the rear With the exhaust out the top, this thing hugs the wall and I can hold my hand on the rear of the stove when it is running wide open.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

That's what I call close. I'll do the measurement again. One of the problems I have is I'm forced to work with what I have ( an existing chimney and a poor floor plan). If these problems weren't present then then debate would be over and the Endeavor would win over the Answer. If I can't get the blessing from more that a few about the Answer, The Endeavor will be the choice, leaving me to possiblly relocate the chimney(would like to completely avoid that though).


----------



## rdust (May 17, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> Reason I'm saying this is that the small room where it is in dries out to the point that my sinuses just can't take it. I am in this room most of the time. My thoughts are the stove is just too big or maybe soapstone dries the air out more that plate steel or cast does.



I really don't think the stove material is going to help this at all.  Air is typically dry in the winter to begin with, toss a stove into the mix and it can get really dry.   I ran a steamer on the stove, had a humidify in my stove room, sons room and my room all winter.  Even at that I would boil a pot of water on the stove every now and then to help out.


----------



## Todd (May 17, 2010)

MyFyrByrd said:
			
		

> I'll check that out.
> Have put a down payment on it. We have a stove in the place where the new one will go. Its a soapstone stove which may be to large for us now. Reason I'm saying this is that the small room where it is in dries out to the point that my sinuses just can't take it. I am in this room most of the time. My thoughts are the stove is just too big or maybe soapstone dries the air out more that plate steel or cast does. I've tried humidifiers and the steamer on the stove, Nothing works. So this is why I'm looking to make a new purchase.



I think your air quality will go down even more with the Lopi since it's a convection stove. It will suck in your room air, dry it out and return it back to your room. Your Woodstock is more of a radiant heater and shouldn't dry out the air as much.

You also need 8" clearance in front of your current stove.


----------



## begreen (May 17, 2010)

Room dryness is due to relative humidity. I don't think the stove type has a bearing on it. When the dew point is low and the room temp is high, you are going to have a very dry environment. If this bothers you, don't get the room so warm or humidify the air.


----------



## sixman (May 17, 2010)

Firebird, if the only reason you are getting a new stove is because of the humidity then maybe we need to hold off a bit and talk about fixing that instead of replacing the good looking stove you currently have.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

I have two small humidifiers in the room, a whole house humidifier attached to the furnace(which doesn't help anyway because the furnace never kicks on when the stove is in use), and have placed 3 water pots on the stove. I have two relative humidity meters in the room and both indicate between 19% and 26% when the stove is in use. 
I thought I read that soapstone's radiant heat will lower humidity more than convection heat will. 
I haven't tried this yet but maybe useing an outside air kit with the stove will help of fix the issue I'm having. My thought was that maybe the conditioned air (humidified air) is being sucked right back in the stove and out the chimney, defeating the purpose of the humidifiers and steamers. Any thoughts?


----------



## sixman (May 17, 2010)

The outside air kit should stop the stove from pulling in dry air from outside and then your humidifier can add moisture to your room. That may be all you need to cure your dry air problem and much cheaper than a new stove.


----------



## MyFyrByrd (May 17, 2010)

I wonder if anyone here has tried that and could comment on if it really makes a difference or not.


----------



## begreen (May 17, 2010)

The heat source in the house is somewhat irrelevant. Warm air holds more moisture that cold air. When it's around 25% humidity outside on a cold crisp day 25°F day, it's going to be ~10% humidity inside. In order to raise that to a more comfortable 40% you need to put a lot more moisture into the house's interior air. Besides humidifiers, maybe add some more plants to the room?


----------

